# HELP!!! bottle lamb problem



## bloonskiller911 (Feb 16, 2013)

ok, so i am new here, but a neighbor of mine who has sheep, found a lamb early yesterday morning, around 9 am covered in mud.  she had two bottle of colostrum, about 5 oz.  they did not want to mess with a bottle lamb and gave her to my wife.  she would not stand.  my wife has gotten her strong enough to stand, think she had hypothermia, but she has problems holding up her head while standing and now she has very watery stool!!  any suggestion would be appreciated.  my wife's family has sheep and she has bottle lambs before just never any this weak.  she says all we can do is see but i'd like to help her as much as possible.

thank you anyone who replies!!


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 16, 2013)

I would try tube feeding her if you can't get her to take/drink enough on the bottle. That way you know she is getting a certain amount of colostrum.  Should give her a boost of energy. Wouldn't hurt to try a little nutri-drench either.


----------



## she-earl (Feb 17, 2013)

Is it warm enough?  Does the inside of its mouth feel cold or is it warm?  If the lamb is cold, can you make it a sweater or coat out of something.  When I raise bottle lambs, I gave them lots of small feedings - 1/4 cup every hour or two - and then over time gradually increased the amount and length of time in between.  I didn't set my alarm to get up during the night but if I got awake, I would feed them.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks for the replies.  sadly she died.  i think she may have been a daft lamb.


----------

